# LoadPerf Error



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all.
You go on for a few months sorting out the problems your PC throws at you,My 75years young
friend swears that there are little people that live in his PC.Well heres one I need help with. Both myself & google have been unable to sort this one out. I was having problems with files not unloading from the registry This was sorted with Win.User Hive Cleanup service, but the loadperf error it says that it is failing to unload the performance counter strings. I have failed to find a cure.Does anyone know what the problem may be.I have also had a few disk warnings and another warning refering to disk errors and suggest I may have to replace my HD "C" If you have anyany Ideas I would very much appreciate your help
Best regards
Rex 

Hi again
It is looking like a 3012 error corrupt file in the registry, it looks like another disk format and win install.then load and check all programs as I load. I should be used to this but it is always a pain.I have a few things to do before the format so I will keep my fingers crosed that someone may come up with the answer.
Regards 
Rex


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

rexgrant said:


> Hi all.
> You go on for a few months sorting out the problems your PC throws at you,My 75years young
> friend swears that there are little people that live in his PC.Well heres one I need help with. Both myself & google have been unable to sort this one out. I was having problems with files not unloading from the registry This was sorted with Win.User Hive Cleanup service, but the loadperf error it says that it is failing to unload the performance counter strings. I have failed to find a cure.Does anyone know what the problem may be.I have also had a few disk warnings and another warning refering to disk errors and suggest I may have to replace my HD "C" If you have anyany Ideas I would very much appreciate your help
> Best regards
> ...


Hi again
Well I have finaly sorted it.It was my WD Raptor I had running "c".
I removed the raptor and set up my WD Caviar on No1 Sata and formated and installed
windows ((BINGO)) no errors The pc is flying, My 3D mark as shot up to 11790 on a slower disk,all settings @stock.
All the Best
Rex


----------

